# Oil type - mk3 2.0 petrol



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys quick question, what oil type are you all using to top up? Best place to buy?

Also this could be a stupid question, but will regularly topping up the oil myself delay the first service (which is basically just an oil change) . My mk2 needed its first service after only 5500 miles due to the amount of town driving I do. I never topped up the oil myself in that car.

Cheers !


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Your dealer should have provided you with a spare litre of oil on handover of a new TT. The oil type is written on the bottle.
The type of oil depends if you choose Variable (Longlife) or not after oil changes, of course.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Audi uses for longlife 5W30 castrol edge full synth..but you can also buy the mobil1 with same specifics


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Topping up the oil does not affect the date of oil service as it works out on time, length of trips, temperatures, style of driving, number of stop-start cycles.
My point was you will see the type of oil on the spare litre bottle when you get the car.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

exactly, you can refill the oil but the countdown will remain the same..the advantage point is at the inspection, if they don't refill the oil, you won't pay the check!

the oil type is on the manual with another number, but is the 5w-30 longlife VW 504 00/507 00


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> exactly, you can refill the oil but the countdown will remain the same..the advantage point is at the inspection, if they don't refill the oil, you won't pay the check!


As your service and inspection is coming up soon do you know what they charge for the inspection as its a separate activity but very close to the date of service you said, or is it all part of one charge for the 1st service? I really don't get why they don't do it all at the one visit.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

as far as they have explained to me, even if this double check is new to them too, the service is the normal oil and filter change, air filter etc... the inspection is just a check, refill what is missing so you can be charged of a later of oil or not.
next month i'll have the inspection but my oil is still at the max level so I won't pay for it but, but I'll pay if they refill the water for the windshield..so check everything by yourself before the inspection!


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> as far as they have explained to me, even if this double check is new to them too, the service is the normal oil and filter change, air filter etc... the inspection is just a check, refill what is missing so you can be charged of a later of oil or not.
> next month i'll have the inspection but my oil is still at the max level so I won't pay for it but, but I'll pay if they refill the water for the windshield..so check everything by yourself before the inspection!


That seems crazy to me, is that just in your country or all Audi dealers? :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

that is what they said to me...
we are here to find it!

anyway, the manual says "inspection" or "oil change" (service) so are two different things and the normal oil change is every 30.000 km like always been with the longlife


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol EdgeTitanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30. fully syn.
All modern oil mix without probs. 
Same spec oil should be used if on Annual or Longlife service regime
Hoggy.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

Audi use 0w-30 now by the way


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

not in few Europe countries I know..


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a look on the Castrol website and it states 5w30 Edge,I find ASDA the cheapest shop to buy it.It is also on offer from time to time.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm a technician at Audi... We use 0w-30 as recommend by audi


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 4 litres Castrol Edge £33 delivered from carparts4less. extra 5% off if £50 spent

http://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/c/A ... 5b3&000398

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

deanshaw24 said:


> I'm a technician at Audi... We use 0w-30 as recommend by audi


Hi, Audi would have used the wrong oil on my TT, which is why I always supply my own.
Hoggy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It depends from the weather conditions


----------

